

Show HN: A simple iOS app for trimming the status bar from screenshots - realize
http://simplexify.net/trimmer/

======
realize
Note: this is my second little app. I made this in one day on a weekend - I
had the idea lying in bed in the morning and had submitted it to Apple for
review by bedtime.

